# [Risolto] - Errore eth0

## klaimath

Ciao a tutti,

da alcuni giorni quando avvio il pc vedo questo errore al momento di avvire la rete:

```

Error: eth0 given MTU 64 is to low minimun is 576

```

e la rete effettivamente è lentissima. Ne sapete qualcosa ?

Grazie

AdrianoLast edited by klaimath on Mon Apr 23, 2007 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

problema hardware? Impostazione sbagliata?

a naso (ma sto tirando ad indovinare) sarei per il primo, controlla il cavo.

Posta la conf e cosa riporta dmesg al momento dell'autoriconoscimento.

Potrebbe essere anche per un upgrade del kernel...

----------

## flocchini

alzare a mano l'MTU potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma c'e' da capire come mai e' cosi' basso e soprattutto chi l'ha impostato cosi'...

lancia

ifconfig eth0 mtu 1452 

o qsa di simile, ogni rete a seconda di quello che c''e attaccato ha un suo valore ottimale. Dentro interfaces dovrebbero esserci le impostazioni di default

----------

## crisandbea

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> da alcuni giorni quando avvio il pc vedo questo errore al momento di avvire la rete:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

metti in 

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

  la riga 

```
mtu_eth0="1500"
```

ciao

----------

## klaimath

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> problema hardware? Impostazione sbagliata?
> 
> a naso (ma sto tirando ad indovinare) sarei per il primo, controlla il cavo.
> 
> Posta la conf e cosa riporta dmesg al momento dell'autoriconoscimento.
> ...

 

Upgrade del kernel non ne ho fatti, sto usando quello che compilai al momenti di installare gentoo.

Questo è quanto riporta dmesg

```

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8806000, 00:40:95:31:9a:65, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

Per la conf uso un dhcp, sempre usato, ma solo da qualche giorno ho questo problema

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis"

```

Grazie

----------

## klaimath

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> alzare a mano l'MTU potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma c'e' da capire come mai e' cosi' basso e soprattutto chi l'ha impostato cosi'...
> 
> lancia
> 
> ifconfig eth0 mtu 1452 
> ...

 

Lo avevo già fatto ma non cambia di una virgola, adesso provo a metterlo direttamente nel file "net"

Grazie

----------

## klaimath

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Ciao a tutti,
> 
> da alcuni giorni quando avvio il pc vedo questo errore al momento di avvire la rete:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Niente da fare anche così l'errore rimane. Provo una nuova scheda di rete

Grazie per i consigli

----------

## djinnZ

cavo ed hub, controlla anche quelli e se non hai interferenze. Può essere chi sia un banale crimp allentato.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

la cosa strana che fino a qualche giorno fa non me lo faceva neanche a me ed ora è comparso anche sul mio pc.... secondo me è un problema di conf...

----------

## crisandbea

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> la cosa strana che fino a qualche giorno fa non me lo faceva neanche a me ed ora è comparso anche sul mio pc.... secondo me è un problema di conf...

 

fatemi indovinare tutti coloro che hanno il problema 

```
Error: eth0 given MTU 64 is to low minimun is 576 
```

hanno come dhcpcd questa versione:

```

[I] net-misc/dhcpcd

     Available versions:  2.0.5-r1 ~3.0.11 ~3.0.12 ~3.0.13 ~3.0.14 ~3.0.15 3.0.16 3.0.16-r1 ~3.0.17

     Installed versions:  3.0.16-r1(11:22:10 04/18/07)

     Homepage:            http://dhcpcd.berlios.de

     Description:         A DHCP client
```

 se è cosi,  sembrerebbe un bug, infatti qualcuno ha già segnalato la cosa https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166921

 però, io ho risolto inserendo in  

```
/etc/conf.d/net 
```

 la riga 

```
mtu_eth0="1500"
```

  infatti l'errore comunque mi viene segnalato al boot, però l'MTU viene assegnato in modo giusto.

ciauz

----------

## gutter

Stesso identico problema   :Sad: 

Non ci avevo fatto caso   :Confused: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

esatto...la rete ora con quella stringa mi va una crema... però mi segnala sempre l'errore. Beh basta che non mi cali la velocità per me va bene.

----------

## klaimath

Confermo anche io che l'errore non sparisce ma la rete va bene mettendo la riga in   /etc/conf.d/net.

Saluti

----------

## CarloJekko

Salve dando emerge -u world, mi ritrovo all'avvio con questo messaggio 

```
 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, eth0: given MTU 64 is too low, minium is 576                       [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address xx.xx.xx.xx/21
```

La rete funge, internet tutto ok... ho provato ad inserire

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

mtu_eth0="1500"
```

 ma il problema permane.

ifconfig restituisce

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D4:FC:EE:BD  

          inet addr:xx.xx.xx.xx  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.248.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:590 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:612 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:374819 (366.0 Kb)  TX bytes:113808 (111.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0x8000
```

L'MTU è 1500... ma allora... che cavolo è quell'errore ? E poi l'mtu di fastweb è 1500?? 

Bo misteri della vita.. se qualcuno mi illumina...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

prova 1492

----------

## flocchini

prova a cambiare scheda + che altro, un errore cosi' puzza, mi era successo con una scheda che stava morendo

----------

## CarloJekko

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> prova 1492

 

provato 1492... esce sempre lo stesso errore. Il fatto strano?

```
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
```

se non inserisco il campo dell'mtu nel conf di net

```
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:576  Metric:1
```

cioè... capisce che lo deve settare... credo che ci sia un impostazione da qualche parte ed ifconfig lo scavalca con il file /etc/conf.d/net, e pone 576 perchè da qualche parte è settato 64... magari avrò inserito io una scemenza in passato... ma non mi ricordo.

Altra cosa... ma se il framming viene settato a 1500 poi 1492 poi a 576 e funge sempre... Chi cavolo fa il framming ?? Il gateway di fastweb?

Quindi ci deve essere un overhead...

bhà... per li momento ci metto 1492... poi vedo...

----------

## Peach

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> E poi l'mtu di fastweb è 1500?? 

 

boh da quello che mi ricordo su una 10Mbps 1500 è l'MTU standard, nn sono sicuro ma con un MTU più grande si romperebbe l'interoperabilità (qualcosa tipo IPX, ma -ribadisco- non ne sono per nulla sicuro)

sulle schede gigabit è possibile usare jumbo frames di 9000 di MTU.

----------

## unz

Anche a me la scheda per un periodo ha giochicchiato con l'mtu. Io ne settavo uno ma poi dopo un pò cambiava. Forse c'è un'opzione del kernel che setta l'autoregolazione   :Confused: 

----------

## CICaesar

ho lo stesso problema da 1 pò ankio, su 1 2mega... tutto fnz benissimo ma mi da quell'errore al boot... boh

----------

## crisandbea

se cercavate nel forum scoprivate che esiste già un discussione riguardo quell'errore.

 mtu

ciao

----------

## CarloJekko

pardon... si può fare un merge del 3ed... mi spiace !! chiedo venia !!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> pardon... si può fare un merge del 3ed... mi spiace !! chiedo venia !!  

 

direi che il merge si può fare,  ma tocca ai nostri Mod(ex Ninja) e chissà futuri maestri   :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   pardon... si può fare un merge del 3ed... mi spiace !! chiedo venia !!   
> 
> direi che il merge si può fare,  ma tocca ai nostri Mod(ex Ninja) e chissà futuri maestri  

 

Fatto.

----------

## Alakhai

Anche a me succede ed ho notato una cosa molto strana.

Ho 1 pc ed 1 portatile, tutti e due connessi alla rete di casa, con connessione fastweb.

Ecco lo schema semplificato della mia rete: HUG FW---->Hub di casa 100mb -->1 router e pc fisso --> il router è anche ap e mi da la rete al portatile e a tutti quelli che voglio far connettere.

Entrambi i pc a casa fanno dhcpcd e prendono mtu a cazzo e va lento, lo reimposto sempre a mano ma dopo un po sminchia e si risetta a 576.

Ed ora la cosa strana, il portatile ovviamente lo uso anche all'università nella quale non mi da neanche lontanamente l'ombra di un problema di mtu! O_o

al che ho iniziato a provare tutti i cavi, a cambiare hub ma con scarsi risultati...

Ora mi viene da pensare che potrebbe essere l'hug di fastweb... 

voi che dite?

ah ps. la mia scheda di rete è integrata e la sk madre è la P5B

----------

## Alakhai

bump  :Smile: 

qualche idea?

col trucchetto di forzare l'mtu a 1500 non funziona

----------

## Peach

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> bump 
> 
> qualche idea?
> 
> col trucchetto di forzare l'mtu a 1500 non funziona

 

provato a cambiare client dhcp?

----------

